# Brushing Teeth



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I need advice from all of you who are veteran Havanese teeth brushers! How do you really get to the back teeth. My girls don't love having my fingers in their mouths but they will let me put them there. I can brush the front teeth but I can't pull the lips back far enough to see the back teeth with one hand and brush with the other. Is it always a two person job? When I look at YouTube videos I see them demonstrating on big, loose jowled dogs where there is tons of room and lots of skin to stretch back to see the back teeth. What about our small mouthed Havs?? Help. I don't suppose anyone has a video of themselves brushing their Havs teeth?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

It's a mighty rare day indeed that I brush ALL of the teeth. I use an enzimatic toothpast so really all that's needed is to dab it on the outsides of the back teeth and the dog will move it about the mouth. I use the Petzlife sometimes too since Rufus' teeth tend to get plaque even with regular brushing, but the directions with Petlife is to use it three days and then brush...

I know what you mean though. Shamouti especially hates my fingers in his mouth, he won't even let me see if he has any loose ones! :O


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Susan, I have the same problem. Those back teeth are so *tiny*. And its hard to hold the lips up and brush at the same time. I just do my best. It doesn't seem to work as well just to get the enzymatic toothpaste on without brushing. So I try to brush also. I use the 2 sided toothbrush with the tinier side. I just think these little dogs have the littlest mouths!:brushteeth:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I have the two sided toothbrush also and I use the small side but getting it to those back teeth is impossible. I watch the vet pull the lips back to show me the tartar and it seems so easy. When I try it at home, no such luck! I think I'm going to have to get the girls' teeth cleaned professionally pretty soon.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I use a little brush too but I had bought a 3 sided toothbrush to try and it's really awkward to use.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I use a toothbrush designed for toddlers, it is tiny enough for the back ones and not awkward at all.

You have to be the mean one for tooth brushing, I use one finger to hold their lip out and the other hand takes the brush and gets back there. It is probably uncomfortable for them, but I am not hurting them and they are getting their teeth cleaned. Our vet gave us Dentahex, its a minty mouthwash that breaks up the placque (sp?). I break up a cotton ball, put some of that stuff on there, then swipe it around the mouth. It worked wonders on Carmen's buildup.


----------



## noa and me (Jun 30, 2008)

good buddy said:


> I use a little brush too but I had bought a 3 sided toothbrush to try and it's really awkward to use.


i got Noa a 3-sided toothbrush too and she HATES it. i ended up pulling it apart and just using the middle bit. i would not go so far as to say she likes it but she at least tolerates it.

sorry if this a stupid question, but what is enzymatic toothpaste?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Susan, I am in the same boat. Benji has to have the littlest mouth! It is nearly impossible to put my pinky there! However, both sweet babies tolerate my attempts at getting their back teeth cleaned. I too use enzymatic toothpaste and leave it at that. 

Estrella, I think I am going to try the mouthwash you suggested. The PetzLife is dreaded at our house now. They run and hide when they smell it!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I was going to post the same question. Gryff has a tooth in the back that has a lot of tartar and is quite gross looking. I have a really hard time getting back there. I got one of those dentist tools and have been scraping off the tartar in small amounts when Gryff is sleepy and lets me in there.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Some places have a small thingie that goes on your fingertip that brushes the teeth. I just use Pearly Whites and let the dogs clean their own teeth with the bones.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Estrella, I'm going to ask my vet about the dental rinse you mentioned. I could put some on a bit of gauze and try to clean their teeth that way. I'm glad I'm not the only one having difficulty getting those back teeth. I thought I was just totally inept. My DH won't help out with teeth brushing. He will help with other things but not that.
Jan, how often do you give a Pearly White? I have two dogs on diets so treats are limited in my house.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

An emzymatic toothpaste would be one that uses "enzymes to naturally combat plaque-causing bacteria and breath odors". At least that's what the package says! The idea is you don't need to brush to scrape the tarter off I think the enzymes are supposed to fight plaque. I use the Petrodex, but C.E.T is another one. I'm not sure if it's working super well because we still have some crud on the teeth even with regular brushing so that's why I have the Petzlife as well. And yeah my dogs run when they smell it too Poornima!



Poornima said:


> They run and hide when they smell it!


Jan, Where do you get your Pearly Whites from? I need to get more since the boys are fighting over the last one.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

They make a coating wax treatment you use once a week to help prevent further buildup. I forget what its called, but the vet will know. If you decide on getting your hav's teeth professionally cleaned, I would invest in some of that to maintain the cleaning.


----------

